# Ky. Catfishing regs alert!!!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Just got a video by Steve Douglas about how the CF are trying to kill the regulations that the KY. widelife had submitted to be approved. SO all the hard work that folks is in trouble again by the CF.
Here an Phone # to call to the the KY. goverment officals to let you voice how you want *H.B. 403 *to be PAST!! *800-372-7181 *anyone can call them to let them KNOW folks all along the OHIO RIVER are concerned about this matter!!
Here is a link to help you e-mail the folks in Frankfort that are on the committee handling H.B. 403 as I understand it. 

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Committee/statutory/Admin%20Regs/members.htm



Once again we have to fight to keep the catfish resourse in the Ohio River from being destroyed! Hope we win or it isgoing to be a real mess in the future.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What is the CF???


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Like I've said before make we need to push to get blues and flatheads put on the sport fish list.these new regs.are not going to help.if Cfs can take all the smaller fish they want how will they be bigger ones in a few years


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Cf is commercial fishermen


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

I do not fish down that way but according to Steve the catfishing has really suffered from the CF. 

BTW Steve has some excellent catfishing videos on YT. He is also the person who thought he caught the WV record Blue only to find out that his Ohio nonresident license was not valid on the Ohio river between OH and WV. Heartbreaking.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a shame with what is going on. Steve and Aaron made a great video about what is going on and what we can do. This is a fight that we just need to keep on fighting. The CF are fighting just as hard as we are so we all need to really show our support.


----------

